# Needing a DTG shop to contact me



## altereddezignz (Nov 27, 2011)

I am looking for a DTG shop that i can simply talk to since really non of the online DTG fulfillment locations really take any time in the quality of their work it more about rush in to rush out.

This is not something that is going to make you millions but it will be some work. I will send everything completely print ready in any format you like. 

I own a print shop but do not have any DTG print capability.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sure thing, I can easily help you out with this. We are running Brother & Kornit printers with amazing results. Can you let me know your needs @ [email protected] Heritage Screen Printing


----------



## oneoffdtg (Mar 19, 2013)

altereddezignz said:


> I am looking for a DTG shop that i can simply talk to since really non of the online DTG fulfillment locations really take any time in the quality of their work it more about rush in to rush out.
> 
> This is not something that is going to make you millions but it will be some work. I will send everything completely print ready in any format you like.
> 
> I own a print shop but do not have any DTG print capability.


Sure man! Send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

If you are still searching for a good white ink.black shirt printer.


----------

